# 65 American Heavy Duty 2 speed - front brake



## phantom (May 29, 2018)

Not my expertise in MW's. Powder coated with new decals. HD spokes and 2 speed hub on very nice S7's with large bendix front hub. New 26x2x1 3/4 WW's. EA serial #. Excellent seat. Wald fenders and wrong pedals.


----------



## Sprockets (May 29, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## phantom (May 30, 2018)

Sprockets said:


> Nice!



Thanks...bike is on local CL...If not sold there I will post in classifieds here.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 8, 2018)

Nice bike! The front caliper brake wasn't standard on 60's Americans, did you add that or was it on there when you got it?


----------



## phantom (Jun 8, 2018)

I had a drilled fork and the brake from another MW......I am not a purist and I like look.....If it had a two speed Bendix manual hub instead of the KB I would probably keep it a while.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 9, 2018)

phantom said:


> I had a drilled fork and the brake from another MW......I am not a purist and I like look.....If it had a two speed Bendix manual hub instead of the KB I would probably keep it a while.



I'd say that's a bonus for a rider.


----------

